# Charter Fishing Boat Advice - Murrells Inlet



## PJG (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone have suggestions for a 1/2 day or full day charter boat out of the Murrells Inlet area? Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Ya want inside or off shore, & how many people, there is quite a few around Dick marina


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Reel-fin-atic Jason Burton is the capt. Works out of Marlin Quay Marina. Awesome inshore and offshore


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i second reel-fin-atic jason is a real good guy and a great captain.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

The Head Boat out of Crazy Sisters aint to bad


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

When out on BW's charter out of Little River Tuesday, 15 person max. was 12 people on board. Never really got on any good fish, a few keeper blk bass, about half dozen 3ft sharks. Rough sea's early then flatten out around noon. $110.00 per person plus tip. Friendly Captain and mate. Also all beverages and snacks were free.


----------

